

Getting Things Done, Applied - omarish
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/people/magazine/15-10/ff_allen?currentPage=all

======
lgriffith
What I did starting in 1967

1\. Learn speed reading 2\. If it can be acted upon immediately, do it! 3\. If
it requires delayed action, put it on the todo list. 4\. Else discard it. If
its important, it will come back again. 5\. Check todo list, for next thing to
do and do it or delete it!

My in box was empty and my todo list was short 98% of the time AND I got
things done.

The rest of his crap is a con to justify the cost of his clinics.

~~~
chris11
I wouldn't say it's all crap I really didn't think he was pushing his clinics
too much in his book. And I did get some decent advice about dealing with
email overload.

------
bingaman
I knew there were some New Age overtones in GTD, but I hadn't read this
article, (September 2007) so thanks for that.

